
Russia loses £33m satellite over programming error - petercooper
https://news.sky.com/story/russia-loses-33m-satellite-over-programming-error-11187545
======
informatimago
Perhaps more precisely, over a user error, since it seems the users failed to
input the correct coordinates of their launch point.

UNLESS the specifications called for dynamically determine the initial
position of the rocket using on-board GLOSNASS receptors. But strangely, I
doubt that was in the specifications.

So again, NOT a programming error, but either a USER or a SPECIFICATION error
would be my bet until more information is known about it. Thank you.

------
fpoling
It looks somebody just reused proven software+configuration without taking
into account that configuration was no longer applicable. So this case is a
classical deployment error.

